# MegaFlow Kit Bulkhead Seals & Nuts



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, i just bought a Aqueon megaflow kit, and in the instructions u need "bulkhead seal" & "bulkhead nut" but i didn't get either...is this normal and do i have to buy them separately??? thx!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have no idea what a "Megaflow" kit is ; but it sounds like the tank needs to be drilled and a bulkhead fitting used for the overflow..since some folks might want a larger or smaller overflow Aqueon leaves it up to you to buy the one you want..


----------

